# Tire Pressure Advice - 2008 Passat VR6 + 225/35/19 Continental DWS Tires



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello all!

I'm trying to find an answer to the "best" tire pressure to run in my new wheel/tire setup and have found vague answers. I'll post the facts that I know here and see what you all suggest.

With the factory setup (235/40/18 XL tires), my tire label on the driver's door jam says to run 37 PSI at all four corners when cold. It also indicates to not exceed 1000 lbs. in passengers and cargo.

I've lowered my tire profile and increased the wheel diameter to 19" (225/35/19 Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires). These tires have a lower load rating (88 now vs. 95 OEM) but even with the lower rating exceed the max loaded weight of my car (curb weight 3,576 lbs. + 1,000 lbs. cargo/people = 4,576 lbs.; 88 rating * 4 = max load of 4,940 lbs.). 

I've heard recommendations anywhere from 40 PSI to 42 PSI in this tire size. I currently have them at 43 PSI (cold) in preparation for the coming lower temperatures. I've heard the load rating is for 32 PSI - so if I'm running 43 PSI what is my new load rating?

What's the "best" pressure for this setup to keep my ride safe but the comfort level reasonable? The current comfort is far better than I expected but some highway joints make their way to the cabin pretty easily, which I expect with these sidewalls and pressure. 

Thanks everyone for reading this and your recommendations.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

I always put 40 psi


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Read everything in the "air pressure" section.

http://www.tirerack.com/about/techcenter.jsp

Read these:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=21
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=195
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=196

The tires you have now are under rated, I would not run them.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes, I've read those articles, and come away a bit confused on the load rating and at what pressure they come up with the rating. I think it's 36 PSI one moment and then 42 PSI the next; not sure which it is.

They're under-rated, yes, but any lower-profile tire will be "under-rated" compared to a stock higher-profile tire. 225/35 is 88Y, which can carry roughly 5,000 lbs., well above a loaded Passat VR6, just not quite as high above what the stock tires could. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

The decision is in... I bit the bullet and ate the cost and upgraded to 235/35/19 Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires. I feel MUCH better/more confident about the load rating on these tires (91) and they fit my 8.5" wide wheels better as well (wasn't really digging the stretched look since my car isn't slammed). 

Anyone in the market for a set of perfect, 500-mile-used 225/35/19 Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Bleser said:


> The decision is in... I bit the bullet and ate the cost and upgraded to 235/35/19 Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires. I feel MUCH better/more confident about the load rating on these tires (91) and they fit my 8.5" wide wheels better as well



AS do I..... 235 is the safest bet for sure


----------

